# Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9 LQ



## qwertzi (9 Juli 2014)

Falls ich das ins falsche Forum gepostet habe bitte verschieben. Ansonsten viel Spass.


----------



## Classic (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Schön, dass man sie endlich auch mal mit weniger Klamotten sieht


----------



## Foerster (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Danke, Wahnsinn!


----------



## Nerofin (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

WOW!!!
Danke schön.
Sind die ersten Bilder solcher Art von ihr oder?
Geil.


----------



## vagabund (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Super!! Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## frankiboy43 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Gute Figur kann man nicht meckern danke!!


----------



## celebstalki (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

super! jetzt fehlt nur noch das pb shooting...


----------



## kamil zengin (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Die hab ich auch zum ersten mal mit so wenig klamotten gesehen. Wirklich , hübsch.


----------



## whomass (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Endlich mal Bikini Pics von ihr. Vielen Dank fürs Teilen!


----------



## willi hennigfeld (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Mein Gott, ich komme schon wieder..! Diese Brüste, dieses Becken, diese Schenkel.... Gerne mehr davon ! Was es da alles zu verwöhnen und bedienen gibt... Die Kleine braucht es bestimmt im Stundenrythmus... 

Und das zweite Bild: Fast perfekt - sie hat nur zwei Teile zu viel an und in ihrem hungrigen Maeulchen fehlt noch etwas - da wuerde ich ihr gerne aushelfen... und nicht nur da!


----------



## Freaker (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

nice thanks


----------



## kienzer (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

:thx: für helene


----------



## Jone (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Sensationell


----------



## Sarafin (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Klasse Bilder,vielen Dank!!


----------



## longjake (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Unglaublich schöne Frau, herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Bausa (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Sehr schön, danke


----------



## DonEnrico (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

:thumbup::WOW:Heiß die Frau, danke schön!:WOW::thumbup:


----------



## Matze8426 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Vielen Dank! Lange auf solche Bilder gewartet!


----------



## mpahlx (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Atemlos auch durch den Tag !
Tolle Frau, super Körper.


----------



## naterger (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Hammer, DANKE


----------



## nida1969 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Super!! Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## gigafriend (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Das sind ja mega klasse Fotos. Vielen Dank für die traumhafte Helene. :thx:


----------



## thoboxxl (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Danke für die Fotos.


----------



## lionstar (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Super!! 
Danke


----------



## Stichler (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

sehr schön anzuschauen


----------



## Hufra (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Super!! Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## 71olli (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Ist ja schon ne Nette, die Helene...

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Klaus76 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Danke schön!


----------



## ped3 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Helene sieht wirklich gut darin aus ...


----------



## peter (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

die gaht voll ab


----------



## Hummer88 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

wow macht auch am Strand ne gute Figur, Danke für die Bilder


----------



## vivodus (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Sehr guter Hintern und auch sonst...


----------



## spider70 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Danke!
Vielleicht gibt es die Bilder in HQ


----------



## hs4711 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

:thx: für Helene


----------



## shy (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Danke für Helene


----------



## Croocker (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Danke für die klasse Bilder


----------



## drink1759 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

wow danke, sehr lecker!!


----------



## rado0815 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Da haben Viele lange darauf gewartet


----------



## HellShOOTer (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Hmm....danke dafür...nicht schlecht.


----------



## chini72 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Danke für sexy Nixe Helene!! Und einen schönen Urlaub!!


----------



## Schaum1 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

schöne bilder


----------



## polotski (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Die Musik gefällt mir nicht - Helene schon !


----------



## stryke05 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Schorni (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Super Besten Dank für die Bilder =)


----------



## Charli_07 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Dankeschön !


----------



## cp1p (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Juhuuu danke


----------



## schuschifcb (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Bin ich der einzigste, bei dem hier keine Bilder kommen  ?


----------



## krabbl73 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Traumhaft - Danke!


----------



## threnbo (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## stefanmueller1985 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Hammer Frau


----------



## maggi0684 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Wow, der Playboy hat hoffentlich schon angefragt.


----------



## wolle_rs (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Huiiiii! Sehr nett anzuschauen!


----------



## ngoose (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Oh hammer danke


----------



## reiseweiter (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Tolle Bilder! Vielen Dank!!


----------



## rotmarty (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Geiles Stück!


----------



## moonshine (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

hammerfrau mit hammerbody... 

hätte nichts dagegen wennn sie demnächst noch mehr von sich zeigen würde 


:thumbup:



:thx:


----------



## balu1982 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Sehr lecker, die Frau Fischer :drip:


----------



## Geldsammler (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

sehr schön, danke


----------



## 60y09 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Na, das wurde aber auch mal zeit !


----------



## Koszta (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

*Helene Fischer - Mallorca Bikini Bilder 2014 (x10)*


----------



## emma2112 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Danke für die Bilder und das Update!


----------



## Tankov (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Super, vielen Dank !!!!


----------



## raini (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Traumhaft:thx:


----------



## Inneb (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## MightyMouse (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

eeeendlich


----------



## nafets28 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Tolle Frau. Schöne Bilder. Könnt gern mehr davon geben...


----------



## Jango23 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Holla die waldfee!! Schöne Bilder nice  Sieht man ja leider nicht sehr oft!!


----------



## CHWDP (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

klasse. endlich mal mit weniger Klamotten


----------



## Timme111 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Hammer! Danke


----------



## Punisher (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

geiler Arsch (und ich mein jetzt nicht den Silbereisen)


----------



## olli67 (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

hübsch hübsch danke


----------



## lenahelene (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Danke!!! Absolute Weltklasse!!!


----------



## infinion (9 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Hammer! Dankeschön !!


----------



## Shavedharry (10 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

danke für die Fotos !! Als nächstes kommt Helene oben ohne?


----------



## Plage (10 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

gerne mehr von ihr


----------



## slack2000 (10 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

Danke für die hübsche Helene!


----------



## chazoo (10 Juli 2014)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*

thanks a lot! great pics!


----------



## saugbaer (10 Juli 2014)

einfach genial


----------



## kaioshin (10 Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Sepp2500 (10 Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Fotos.


----------



## schokakola (10 Juli 2014)

supergeil!


----------



## mar1971z (10 Juli 2014)

Danke für die Bilder...wow, sie hat echt eine Top Figur


----------



## hasd25 (10 Juli 2014)

Danke, hoffentlich tauchen noch mehr auf


----------



## gdab (10 Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder. :thumbup:


----------



## DerMaxel (10 Juli 2014)

Seehr nett. Danke


----------



## Benzema (10 Juli 2014)

Wow, vielen Dank!


----------



## mrbee (10 Juli 2014)

Hmmm...ist das lecker!!


----------



## bonobo0815 (10 Juli 2014)

Gute Figur hat sie ja ...;-)


----------



## Drachen1685 (10 Juli 2014)

supii - vielen dank für die bilder :thx:


----------



## katzen3 (10 Juli 2014)

danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## solo (11 Juli 2014)

Danke, für die Bilder der schönen Helene!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glennd (11 Juli 2014)

Sehr schön, danke. Sieht irgendwie gestellt aus...


----------



## bertrams (11 Juli 2014)

super, vielen dank


----------



## black85 (11 Juli 2014)

danke schön.


----------



## Davidoff1 (11 Juli 2014)

Ganz, ganz herzlichen Dank für das posten dieser Bilder!!! Endlich sieht man mal ein bisschen mehr von ihr....


----------



## GTILenny (11 Juli 2014)

sehr nice, vielen dank :=)!


----------



## powermarkus (12 Juli 2014)

Hier sind noch weitere....


----------



## helenefan (12 Juli 2014)

danke auch wenn es privat ist aber gut ..


----------



## stadtbote (12 Juli 2014)

:thx::thx::thx::thx:
Aber etwas blass die Süße


----------



## lobo95 (13 Juli 2014)

Danke für die Bilder! Super Frau, die Helene.


----------



## roki19 (13 Juli 2014)

Danke:thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## david680 (15 Juli 2014)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Balthasar (15 Juli 2014)

Tolle Frau! :thx:


----------



## Mampfer (15 Juli 2014)

Hübsch hübsch. Steht ihr.


----------



## Warren666 (16 Juli 2014)

Top Figur die gute !!!


----------



## dergeraet23 (17 Juli 2014)

WoW, danke


----------



## lolo111222 (17 Juli 2014)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## KingLucas (17 Juli 2014)

sehr nice ist zur zeit eine heißesten


----------



## Effenberg (17 Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank...lohnte sich!!!!


----------



## saelencir (18 Juli 2014)

schöne bilder vielen dank


----------



## kma (18 Juli 2014)

sehr schön:thx:


----------



## Spitzy (18 Juli 2014)

Ungeschminkt sieht sie noch besser aus!!! Dankeschön!!!


----------



## Ollrich (18 Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank. Habe lange danach gesucht


----------



## pluto1904 (9 Aug. 2014)

Eine der schönsten Frauen überhaupt!


----------



## Warren666 (9 Aug. 2014)

Danke für die Bilder!!


----------



## lionstar (9 Aug. 2014)

Sehr schön ! Danke
Bitte mehr davon !


----------



## seper (9 Aug. 2014)

wow ! umwerfend


----------



## tassnan (9 Aug. 2014)

Hammer Bilder!


----------



## paulime (19 Aug. 2014)

geht doch, huebch


----------



## denzil85 (20 Aug. 2014)

Sexy die frau


----------



## redaxela (20 Aug. 2014)

geil, danke


----------



## armin (21 Aug. 2014)

tolle Frau :thx:


----------



## Zony (7 Okt. 2014)

Toll :thx:


----------



## Spermy0504 (12 Okt. 2014)

Helene hat ne Hammer figur


----------



## klabuster (12 Okt. 2014)

süper schön anzusehen


----------



## vtel (12 Okt. 2014)

Super krass die Frau ist ja gut in schuss


----------



## LightsOut53 (17 Okt. 2014)

:WOW::WOW::WOW:

die hübscheste echt!


----------



## franz111 (19 Okt. 2014)

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## red188 (20 Okt. 2014)

Einfach ur sexy die Frau =)


----------



## ssv1904 (22 Okt. 2014)

Super Ansichten von Helene Danke!!


----------



## Yarrid (22 Okt. 2014)

Sehr schön


----------



## sallykoch (25 Okt. 2014)

Helene ist einfach sexy, geiler Körper


----------



## speedx (16 Dez. 2014)

Lange haben wir auf solche Bilder gewartet, die Fau ist der Hammer.


----------



## nato (16 Dez. 2014)

Die macht immer eine super Figur


----------



## Helifixx93 (16 Dez. 2014)

Aber ob ihr das wirklich gefallen wird wenn sie diese Fotos selbst mal sehen wird oder in der BILD schon zusehen bekommen hat ??


----------



## Kunigunde (17 Dez. 2014)

Danke für Helene
Solche Pics waren ja schon überfällig😋


----------



## Goettin (17 Dez. 2014)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Helifixx93 (17 Dez. 2014)

Besteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Alexander Thüringer (22 Jan. 2015)

Super Bilder


----------



## Gjogsul (8 Feb. 2015)

Danke für die schöne Helene!!!


----------



## Michael Schmidt (10 Juni 2015)

Schöne Bilder. Weiß jemand wer die Frau im roten Badehandtuch hinter ihr ist. Ist das ihre Schwester?


----------



## Xell86 (16 Juni 2015)

Sehr hübsch diese Helene


----------



## helenefan (16 Juni 2015)

Michael Schmidt schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder. Weiß jemand wer die Frau im roten Badehandtuch hinter ihr ist. Ist das ihre Schwester?



nein , eine freundin


----------



## fallinfo (19 Juni 2015)

tolle frau


----------



## miniman (20 Juni 2015)

Einfach Klasse :thumbup:


----------



## celticdruid (20 Juni 2015)

Tolle Frau, der glückliche Flori !


----------



## jakeblues (21 Juni 2015)

nett so im bikini


----------



## schnigge (21 Juni 2015)

wow. danke


----------



## lia (23 Juni 2015)

leider geil


----------



## greifvogel (30 Juni 2015)

Definitiv eine sexy Frau!!


----------



## heugens1909 (2 Juli 2015)

*AW: Helene Fischer im Bikini auf Mallorca x9*



Classic schrieb:


> Schön, dass man sie endlich auch mal mit weniger Klamotten sieht



as könnte sie ruhig öfter machen...


----------



## Max100 (3 Juli 2015)

So ein Bringer ist das nun auch nicht


----------



## chucky85 (5 Juli 2015)

Wow!! Vielen Dank


----------



## savatage84 (5 Juli 2015)

sehr nice, danke


----------



## vonHeinrich (16 Juli 2015)

Weiss jemand an welchem Strand das war


----------



## Aegos (5 Aug. 2015)

hammer, danke


----------



## capiport (6 Aug. 2015)

Super, danke


----------



## portstein (6 Aug. 2015)

dankeschön


----------



## fallinfo (8 Dez. 2015)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## disharm (8 Dez. 2015)

Sehr schön , mal in Bikini


----------



## mpahlx (26 Dez. 2018)

Wahnsinns Frau :thx:


----------



## Heymdahl (27 Dez. 2018)

Herzlichsten Dank


----------



## Rinsch (4 Feb. 2019)

Sehr nice


----------

